# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی برا کنکور 99؟ کدام گزینه مناسب تر است ؟؟

## SHINER

با سلام دوستان توو این تاپیک رای بدید من یه جمع بندی کنم
ب نظرتون کدوم گزینه ها برا برنامه ریریزی مناسبه :

گزینه 1: طبق برنامه ی قلم چی از حالا تا اخر تابستون دوم و سوم رو تموم کنم
گزینه 2 : تا اخر تابستون کل زیست رو تموم کنم با ریاضی و فیزیک
گزینه 3 : تا اخر تابستون روی زیست و شیمی زوم کنم و تمومش کنم 
گزینه 4 : خودتون جز اینا هر پیشنهاد دیگ ای دارید بگید

----------


## صادی

از عمومی و اختصاصی هر کدومش دو درس ک ضعف بیشتر داری رو انتخاب کن تا اخر تابستون بخون بعدش دیگه خیالت راحته 

بقولی بعد تابستون قورباغه ات رو قورت دادی استرس نداری

----------


## invinciblegirl

> با سلام دوستان توو این تاپیک رای بدید من یه جمع بندی کنم
> ب نظرتون کدوم گزینه ها برا برنامه ریریزی مناسبه :
> 
> گزینه 1: طبق برنامه ی قلم چی از حالا تا اخر تابستون دوم و سوم رو تموم کنم
> گزینه 2 : تا اخر تابستون کل زیست رو تموم کنم با ریاضی و فیزیک
> گزینه 3 : تا اخر تابستون روی زیست و شیمی زوم کنم و تمومش کنم 
> گزینه 4 : خودتون جز اینا هر پیشنهاد دیگ ای دارید بگید


 سلام
من خودم میخوام تابستونو بذارم واسه درسایی که خیلی ضعیفم(زبان و فیزیک) و اونایی که اصلا نخوندم(عربی و مباحثی از ریاضی و ژنتیک) و ترمیم معدل
همینارم برسم خیلیه:/
پیشنهادم به شما هم اینه که زوم کنید رو درسای ضعیفتون و اونایی که اصلا نخوندین یا قبلا خوندین و کاملا فراموش کردین
موفق باشید

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلام
> من خودم میخوام تابستونو بذارم واسه درسایی که خیلی ضعیفم(زبان و فیزیک) و اونایی که اصلا نخوندم(عربی و مباحثی از ریاضی و ژنتیک) و ترمیم معدل
> همینارم برسم خیلیه:/
> پیشنهادم به شما هم اینه که زوم کنید رو درسای ضعیفتون و اونایی که اصلا نخوندین یا قبلا خوندین و کاملا فراموش کردین
> موفق باشید



ترمیم واسه چی؟

----------


## SHINER

> سلام
> من خودم میخوام تابستونو بذارم واسه درسایی که خیلی ضعیفم(زبان و فیزیک) و اونایی که اصلا نخوندم(عربی و مباحثی از ریاضی و ژنتیک) و ترمیم معدل
> همینارم برسم خیلیه:/
> پیشنهادم به شما هم اینه که زوم کنید رو درسای ضعیفتون و اونایی که اصلا نخوندین یا قبلا خوندین و کاملا فراموش کردین
> موفق باشید



اخه میدونید چی هس من نمیدونم چی ضعیفم  :Yahoo (56): 
چون خیلی وقته کنکور نداده ام
فک کنمزیست ضعیف باشم
دیگ بقیه رو خبر ندارم اگ بخونم چ قد یادم بیاد نیاد 
مرسی بابت راهنمایی باز 
 :Y (467):

----------


## invinciblegirl

> ترمیم واسه چی؟


 چون معدلم خییییلی پایینه بخاطر اینکه سوم و پیش اصلا درس نخوندم و اینکه نمیخوام بعدا هی استرس اینو داشته باشم که نکنه تاثیر معدل قطعی شه و...

----------


## hamed_habibi

> چون معدلم خییییلی پایینه بخاطر اینکه سوم و پیش اصلا درس نخوندم و اینکه نمیخوام بعدا هی استرس اینو داشته باشم که نکنه تاثیر معدل قطعی شه و...


​قطعی نمیشه مطمئن باش بعدشم الکی وقت برای ترمیم نده معدل مهم نیست

----------


## invinciblegirl

> اخه میدونید چی هس من نمیدونم چی ضعیفم 
> چون خیلی وقته کنکور نداده ام
> فک کنمزیست ضعیف باشم
> دیگ بقیه رو خبر ندارم اگ بخونم چ قد یادم بیاد نیاد 
> مرسی بابت راهنمایی باز


 خب پس مسئله ی شما فرق میکنه
در شرایط شما بنظرم بهتره با برنامه قلمچی جلو برید همون گزینه ی 1
یه مدتم که از شروع کردنتون بگذره نقاط ضعف و قوتتونو میشناسین اونموقع بنظرم در کنار برنامه بیشتر روی نقاط ضعفتون کار کنید
چون همین نقاظ ضعف بعدا بیچاره میکنن آدمو
خواهش میکنم موفق باشید

----------


## invinciblegirl

> ​قطعی نمیشه مطمئن باش بعدشم الکی وقت برای ترمیم نده معدل مهم نیست


 یکی میگه ترمیم کن یکی میگه نکن
یکی میگه ممکنه قطعی شه یکی میگه نمیشه
آخه من به حرف کی گوش کنم؟
همش آدم دودل میکنید  :Yahoo (2): 
من که از خدامه ترمیم نکنم  هم وقتم گرفته میشه هم باید استرس امتحانم بکشم!
بدبختی اینجاست این سنجش لعنتی ثبات نداره آدمو همش میذارن تو حول و ولا

----------


## SHINER

> یکی میگه ترمیم کن یکی میگه نکن
> یکی میگه ممکنه قطعی شه یکی میگه نمیشه
> آخه من به حرف کی گوش کنم؟
> همش آدم دودل میکنید 
> من که از خدامه ترمیم نکنم  هم وقتم گرفته میشه هم باید استرس امتحانم بکشم!
> بدبختی اینجاست این سنجش لعنتی ثبات نداره آدمو همش میذارن تو حول و ولا


اگر معدل خیلی وقتت رو میگیره ترمیم نکن
اگر ن ک ب نظرم خب چ بهتر اگ ترمیم کنی
همیشه حرف دیگران رو مد نظر قرار بده
ولی با حرف این و اون تصمیم نگیر
 :Yahoo (3): 

من خودم قبلنظام قدیم ب خلیا گفتم نظام جدید نگرید ب حرفم گوش ندادن رفتن نظام جدید اخرش کتاباشون موند رو دستشون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Blue.moon

عزیزم‌بنطرم تابستون ازمون شرکت نکن

----------


## SHINER

> عزیزم‌بنطرم تابستون ازمون شرکت نکن


نه ازمون ک شرکت نمیکنم
فقط برنامه ش رو برا برنامه ریزی استفاده میکنم 

یا اگ برنامه بهتر سراغ داری بگو  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## invinciblegirl

> اگر معدل خیلی وقتت رو میگیره ترمیم نکن
> اگر ن ک ب نظرم خب چ بهتر اگ ترمیم کنی
> همیشه حرف دیگران رو مد نظر قرار بده
> ولی با حرف این و اون تصمیم نگیر
> 
> 
> من خودم قبلنظام قدیم ب خلیا گفتم نظام جدید نگرید ب حرفم گوش ندادن رفتن نظام جدید اخرش کتاباشون موند رو دستشون


 وقتمو که زیاد میگیره اما نمیدونم اون وقتو بذارم واسه ترمیم یا نه اگه این سنجش حرفش یکی بود آدم تکلیفش روشن بود
نمیدونم بازم باید فکرکنم یه دل شم
ممنون از راهنماییتون
شما خوب گفتین منم اگه جای اونا بودم نظام قدیمو میخوندم یا حداقل مباحث مشترک دو نظامو تا وقتی که نظر قطعی بدن چون سنجش حرف زیاد میزنه به هیچکدوم نباید توجه کرد جز رای نهایی و اینکه بنظرم معقولانه این بود که بازم فرصت بدن به نظام قدیمیا
بدون فکر یه چیزی میگن بچه های مردمو اذیت میکنن

----------


## PINAR

بنظرم با برنامه ی قلم چی پیش بری موفق تری،
‌چون یه نظمی میده به درسات و دچار سردرگمی نمیشی.

----------


## SHINER

> وقتمو که زیاد میگیره اما نمیدونم اون وقتو بذارم واسه ترمیم یا نه اگه این سنجش حرفش یکی بود آدم تکلیفش روشن بود
> نمیدونم بازم باید فکرکنم یه دل شم
> ممنون از راهنماییتون
> شما خوب گفتین منم اگه جای اونا بودم نظام قدیمو میخوندم یا حداقل مباحث مشترک دو نظامو تا وقتی که نظر قطعی بدن چون سنجش حرف زیاد میزنه به هیچکدوم نباید توجه کرد جز رای نهایی و اینکه بنظرم معقولانه این بود که بازم فرصت بدن به نظام قدیمیا
> بدون فکر یه چیزی میگن بچه های مردمو اذیت میکنن


اره دقیقا ولی بعضیا شروع کرده بودن ب نظام جدید خوندن واقعا ک دیگ بعد این همه مد باید سنجش رو میشناختن
این معدل هم فک کنم زیاد کودتا بشه عمرا مستقیم شه
حالا تصمیم با خودت

----------


## Blue.moon

> نه ازمون ک شرکت نمیکنم
> فقط برنامه ش رو برا برنامه ریزی استفاده میکنم 
> 
> یا اگ برنامه بهتر سراغ داری بگو


بنظرم فصل های سخت کل سه سال بخون از اول

----------


## invinciblegirl

> اره دقیقا ولی بعضیا شروع کرده بودن ب نظام جدید خوندن واقعا ک دیگ بعد این همه مد باید سنجش رو میشناختن
> این معدل هم فک کنم زیاد کودتا بشه عمرا مستقیم شه
> حالا تصمیم با خودت


 من همش فکرمیکردم پسری هی شما شما میکردم  :Yahoo (21):  الآن دیدم دختری
آره واقعا
آره راست میگی احتمالا ترمیم نکنم آخه خیلی وقت گیره
کودتا؟! :-)

----------


## SHINER

> من همش فکرمیکردم پسری هی شما شما میکردم  الآن دیدم دختری
> آره واقعا
> آره راست میگی احتمالا ترمیم نکنم آخه خیلی وقت گیره
> کودتا؟! :-)


اعتراض منظورم بود  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## invinciblegirl

> اعتراض منظورم بود


 خیلی باحال بود  :Yahoo (1): 
موافقم یه سریم میخواستن قطعی کنن انقدر کمپین درست کردن و به قول تو کودتا کردن تا مثبت موند
دیگه برم سر درس  :Yahoo (1): 
مرسی از راهنماییات
 :Yahoo (3): موفق باشی

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> خیلی باحال بود 
> موافقم یه سریم میخواستن قطعی کنن انقدر کمپین درست کردن و به قول تو کودتا کردن تا مثبت موند
> دیگه برم سر درس 
> مرسی از راهنماییات
> موفق باشی


مطمئن باشيد با توجه به اينكه كنكور امسال و سال آينده كاملا مانند هم هستن،
تأثير معدل مثبت مي مونه.
سال گذشته تازه 13 تيرماه زمزمه هاي تأثير قطعي شنيده شد و 17 تيرماه بيانيه صادر شد..!!
نه كمپين تشكيل شده بود، نه دكتر سبطي راهكار داشتن، نه آقاي امرايي در جريان بودن، نه حتي
خيل عظيمي از داوطلبا تا يك ماه بعدش خبر داشتن، نه نماينده ها و اعضاي كميسيون آموزش آگاهي
داشتن، نه وزير آموزش و پرورش علوم زير بار استدلال منطقي رفتن تا مدت بسيار طولاني، بماند كه اهرم 
فشار هم با خبرگزاري ها راه انداختن و از بدو شروع هر تحقيري تونستن انجام دادن...
اما با تمام اين اوضاع و احوال مثبت شد..!!
امسال كمپين آماده، دكتر سبطي و پيگيري هاشون از مركز مطالعات رياست جمهوري آماده،
آقاي امرايي و كمپينشون آماده، اعضاي كميسيون بخصوص دكتر لاشكي، آقاي خادمي و ميرزاده
آماده، اصلا جرأتشو ندارن اين موضوع رو حتي مطرح كنن...
اما پيش بيني من اينه كه سال 1399 كه طبق اعلام رسمي آخرين سال براي نظام قديم ها هستش، آخرين
سال با تأثير مثبت معدل خواهد بود و پشت بند بيانيه شوراي سنجش در تيرماه، بابت سال 1400 به بعد 
روي تأثير قطعي تأكيد ميشه...
و روالش هم اينجوريه كه هر نظام قديمي كه بخواد كنكور بده، نه تنها بايد منابع جديد رو بخونه، بلكه با تأثير مستقيم معدل
به نمرات ديپلم نظام جديد نياز داره و بايد حتما نهايي شركت كنه.

----------


## Zahra77

:Yahoo (4): عه 
به نظرم از فیزیک دینامیک و حرکت رو عالی بخون 
از زیست فصل 8 9 10 11 چهارم و زیست سوم گیاهی و دوم قلب و گوارش 
از شیمی الکترو شیمی و محلول و استو کیومتری
ریاضی هم احتمال و تابع
و دینی سه سال همشو بخون با تست های سفیر خرد 
اینارو خیلی مسلط شی بنظرم کافیه

----------


## SHINER

up

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SHINER


با سلام دوستان توو این تاپیک رای بدید من یه جمع بندی کنم
ب نظرتون کدوم گزینه ها برا برنامه ریریزی مناسبه :

گزینه 1: طبق برنامه ی قلم چی از حالا تا اخر تابستون دوم و سوم رو تموم کنم
گزینه 2 : تا اخر تابستون کل زیست رو تموم کنم با ریاضی و فیزیک
گزینه 3 : تا اخر تابستون روی زیست و شیمی زوم کنم و تمومش کنم 
گزینه 4 : خودتون جز اینا هر پیشنهاد دیگ ای دارید بگید


از ی رتبه برتر یا مشاور راهنمایی بگیر

نذار وقتت طلف شه با حرفای من ک خودم راهو بلد نیستم!*

----------


## SHINER

> *
> 
> از ی رتبه برتر یا مشاور راهنمایی بگیر
> 
> نذار وقتت طلف شه با حرفای من ک خودم راهو بلد نیستم!*


درسته این فقط نظر سنجی
وگرنه با یه چن نفر ک رتبه ی خوبی دارن هماهنگ میکنم بعدش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahra77


عه 
به نظرم از فیزیک دینامیک و حرکت رو عالی بخون 
از زیست فصل 8 9 10 11 چهارم و زیست سوم گیاهی و دوم قلب و گوارش 
از شیمی الکترو شیمی و محلول و استو کیومتری
ریاضی هم احتمال و تابع
و دینی سه سال همشو بخون با تست های سفیر خرد 
اینارو خیلی مسلط شی بنظرم کافیه


بهتر بود میگفتی اول پیش نیاز هارو بخونه ن یک راست بره سر اصل موضوع

مثلا ریاضی واس تابع
بهتر مثلثات ! تعیین علامت ! قدرمطلق و .... خونده بشه

یا شیمی هم همیطور

یا زیست بهتر اول ۳ فصل اول دوم ! فصل ۵ و ۶ و ۷ سوم و دو فصل اول پیش ۱ خونده بشه !

و .....


گرچه بهترین کار برای شروع از الان همون ک هر درسیو از اول شروع کرد یا طبق برنامه ی یک ازمون برنامه ریخته بشه*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SHINER


با سلام دوستان توو این تاپیک رای بدید من یه جمع بندی کنم
ب نظرتون کدوم گزینه ها برا برنامه ریریزی مناسبه :

گزینه 1: طبق برنامه ی قلم چی از حالا تا اخر تابستون دوم و سوم رو تموم کنم
گزینه 2 : تا اخر تابستون کل زیست رو تموم کنم با ریاضی و فیزیک
گزینه 3 : تا اخر تابستون روی زیست و شیمی زوم کنم و تمومش کنم 
گزینه 4 : خودتون جز اینا هر پیشنهاد دیگ ای دارید بگید


گزینه1/اینم بگم اولویت بده به دروسی که ضعیفی مثل زیست البته زیست رو از الان شروع کن/ /بعدشم تو عمومی ها بیشتر تو ارایه وزبان فارسی وقرابت کارکن که مفهومی اند واز یادت نمی رن /زبان وعربی ات هم که خوبه می تونی از همون تابستون با متن کار کنی ومهارتت رو بالا ببری /*

----------


## SHINER

> *
> گزینه1/اینم بگم اولویت بده به دروسی که ضعیفی مثل زیست البته زیست رو از الان شروع کن/ /بعدشم تو عمومی ها بیشتر تو ارایه وزبان فارسی وقرابت کارکن که مفهومی اند واز یادت نمی رن /زبان وعربی ات هم که خوبه می تونی از همون تابستون با متن کار کنی ومهارتت رو بالا ببری /*


اره ب نظر خود منم برنامه قلم چی خوبه
چون سال کنکور منم همه ی معلما میگفتن مشاور اینا نرید همشون الکی هس 
خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید 

من خودم سال کنکورم مشاوراینا نرفتم ولی خب اون موقع کلاس اینا میرفتم با برنامه کلاسا بودم تکی تا حالا برنامه نریخته ام یکم دو دلم چ کنم نکنم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SHINER


اره ب نظر خود منم برنامه قلم چی خوبه
چون سال کنکور منم همه ی معلما میگفتن مشاور اینا نرید همشون الکی هس 
خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید 

من خودم سال کنکورم مشاوراینا نرفتم ولی خب اون موقع کلاس اینا میرفتم با برنامه کلاسا بودم تکی تا حالا برنامه نریخته ام یکم دو دلم چ کنم نکنم 


سلام /بابت اون برنامه ات هم از الان برای دست گرمی برنامه داشته باش وساعت مطالعاتی ات رو بالا بیار تا عادت کنی وبیشتر روی دروسی که ضعیفی وقت بگزار وبیشتر مفاهیم رو کار کن تا حفظیات مثل دینی وتاریخ ادبیات و.. /زیست هم بهتره با فیلم جلو بیای چون تا حالا نخوندیش مفاهیم گنگ رو تو ضیح بده 

چون خودم هیچی نگاه نکردم نمی دونم کدوم دبیر بهتره 
به همراه جزوه عمارلو*

----------


## SHINER

خودم برنامه ریختم ب نظرم هم خیلی خوبه این برنامه ای ک ریختم
این 2 ماه تا تابستون هر چی میتونم زیست و فیزیک بخونم یک روز درمیون 
تابستون هم برنامه قلم چی برا بستن پایه البته بدون عمومی 
عمومی ها هم باشه بعد عید

----------


## Zahra77

> *
> 
> بهتر بود میگفتی اول پیش نیاز هارو بخونه ن یک راست بره سر اصل موضوع
> 
> مثلا ریاضی واس تابع
> بهتر مثلثات ! تعیین علامت ! قدرمطلق و .... خونده بشه
> 
> یا شیمی هم همیطور
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (35): *نظرات متفاوته خب*

----------


## Rafolin403

برنامه ی من اینه که مطالب حجیم رو که در طول سال فرصت زیادی ندارم مطالعه کنم بخونم
مثلا مشتق و کاربرد +هندسه ریاضی
فصل حرکت و خازن فیزیک
زیست سوم(چون به اندازه ی کافی مسلط نیستم و ژنتیکشم جا انداختم)
شیمی تعادل و حفظیات اسید باز + استوکیومتری از سوم
زبان فارسی از عمومی ها!

زیست ۲ساعت
شیمی دو ساعت
یک روز در میون فیزیک و ریاضی دو ساعت
برنامه ی تابستونمه!

----------


## Rafolin403

من پارسال دوم رو خوب پیش بردم متاسفانه قلمچی رسید به سال سوم اینقد گازشو گرفت رفت که جا موندم واسه همین اکثر مباحثم از سال سوم یا پیش ۲ هست!

پایت رو قوی کن بعد با خیال راحت پیش رو بخون

----------


## INFERNAL

یه حرکت ترکیبی بزنید بهتره
کسایی که میخوان آزمون بدن تابستون خب باید برنامه ی قلمچی رو پیاده کنن... وخیلی خوب میشه که تمرکز بیشتری روی نقاط ضعف و دروس سنگین بذارین و جوری برنامه ریزی بشه که همیشه جلوتر از برنامه ی قلمچی باشین...مثلا از الان مثل آدم واسه حرکتی شناسی و دینامیک و گیاهی و اینجور چیزا وقت بذارین که توی زمستون مثل خیلیا هی نگین میخوام حذفشون کنم!!!
اگرم آزمون نمیدین که خب توی برنامه خوبه یه پایه ای محوریت داشته باشه و بیشتر اونو بخونین مثلا دهم (دوم)رو حتما تموم کنین چون حالت پیشنازی زیادی داره و از اون طرف وقت بیشتری واسه دروس سخت بذارین...

----------


## devious

*ببین شاینر .... تو اگه ریاضی فیزیکت خوبه واز الان واقعا شروع کردی .. بچسب به زیستو شیمی ... یعنی دروشون کن ... هرروز بخونشون ... بعد از تابستون با برنامه قلم چی برو چون باید خودتو بسنجی .... از تابستون کمکم فیزیک وریاضیو بیار تو برنامت  ومرور کن ... من با تک درس خونی مخالفم کسلت میکنه ... از عمومی هم غافل نشو واقعا درصد بیاره... نظر من اینه بازم خودت بهتر میدونی*

----------


## mohammad1397

با برنامه ازمون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SHINER

> با برنامه ازمون


اخه یه تعداد میگن برناه قلم دیگ مثل قبل نیست بد شده و اینا  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Narvan

درسته که برنامه آزمون یه نقصایی داره ولی بازم بهترین گزینه ست
مگر اینکه مشاوری داشته باشین که صلاح بدونه یه جاهایی براساس برنامه آزمون جلو نره
این نظر منه

----------


## roxsana

باری عمومی ها میخوام ربان فارسی + عربی رو جمع کنم 
برای اختصاصی ها میخوام زیست پایه رو کامل بخونم ++++++++فیزیک از دهم کار و انرژی و دما و گرما بخونم از یازدهم هم فصل خازن و مدارها +++++++++++ریاضی: حد و مشتق و کاربرد +++++++++++++++شیمی محاسبات2 پایه رو کار کنم 

(برای فیزیک نمیخوام  در طول سال زیاد وقت بزارم چون نزدیک کنکور میخوام همایش برم تعریف قضاتی رو شندیم یکی از بچه هامونو از 30 به 70 رسوند میگن کارش درسته )
(از عمومی هم برای زبان گرامر باید آخر کنکور یه همایشی چیزی برم چون واقا خودم گرامر رو یاد نمیگیرم ولی مدرسش هنوز مشخص نکردم )
ت

++ 
در تابستون به نطر من دوازدهم رو کار نکن پون در طول سال برنامه دوازدهم خیلی یواش تر جلو میره به خاطر بچه های دوازدهم که تازه دارن میخونن ولی پایه ها خیلی تند میگذره هر چی میتونی پایه بخون 

ساعت مطالعه ات از 7 بیتشتر نشه که خسته میشی من امسال 10 تا 12 ساعت تابستون خوندمبعدش از آبان آذر واقعا کم آوردم مریضی و هزار تا بیماری مسخره پیدا کردم این خیلی مهمه تو تابستون کم ولی با کیفیت بخونی که خسته نشی بعدش از مهر با آزمون آزمایشی که دوست داری پیش برو 
این برنامه من بود

----------


## SHINER

> باری عمومی ها میخوام ربان فارسی + عربی رو جمع کنم 
> برای اختصاصی ها میخوام زیست پایه رو کامل بخونم ++++++++فیزیک از دهم کار و انرژی و دما و گرما بخونم از یازدهم هم فصل خازن و مدارها +++++++++++ریاضی: حد و مشتق و کاربرد +++++++++++++++شیمی محاسبات2 پایه رو کار کنم 
> 
> (برای فیزیک نمیخوام  در طول سال زیاد وقت بزارم چون نزدیک کنکور میخوام همایش برم تعریف قضاتی رو شندیم یکی از بچه هامونو از 30 به 70 رسوند میگن کارش درسته )
> (از عمومی هم برای زبان گرامر باید آخر کنکور یه همایشی چیزی برم چون واقا خودم گرامر رو یاد نمیگیرم ولی مدرسش هنوز مشخص نکردم )
> ت
> 
> ++ 
> در تابستون به نطر من دوازدهم رو کار نکن پون در طول سال برنامه دوازدهم خیلی یواش تر جلو میره به خاطر بچه های دوازدهم که تازه دارن میخونن ولی پایه ها خیلی تند میگذره هر چی میتونی پایه بخون 
> ...



ارع من کلا تا اخر تابستون ساعت مطالعه فقط نهایت  6 ساعت زده ام در کل 5 ساعت اینا میخوام بخونم ولی عمقی

----------


## ha.hg

> اخه یه تعداد میگن برناه قلم دیگ مثل قبل نیست بد شده و اینا


سلام اگه برنامشو در کل قبول دارین همون نسخه قبلی رو بخونید منظورم اونی هستش که واسه کنکور 97بود
در کل واسه برنامه از برنامه ازمون کمک بگرید

----------


## Zahra77

> یه حرکت ترکیبی بزنید بهتره
> کسایی که میخوان آزمون بدن تابستون خب باید برنامه ی قلمچی رو پیاده کنن... وخیلی خوب میشه که تمرکز بیشتری روی نقاط ضعف و دروس سنگین بذارین و جوری برنامه ریزی بشه که همیشه جلوتر از برنامه ی قلمچی باشین...مثلا از الان مثل آدم واسه حرکتی شناسی و دینامیک و گیاهی و اینجور چیزا وقت بذارین که توی زمستون مثل خیلیا هی نگین میخوام حذفشون کنم!!!
> اگرم آزمون نمیدین که خب توی برنامه خوبه یه پایه ای محوریت داشته باشه و بیشتر اونو بخونین مثلا دهم (دوم)رو حتما تموم کنین چون حالت پیشنازی زیادی داره و از اون طرف وقت بیشتری واسه دروس سخت بذارین...


 :Yahoo (4): 
*جانا سخن از زبان ما میگویی
منم همینا گفتم ^_^*

----------


## دکتر اسدی

برنامه ی قلمچی بد نشده، از اول همین بود و همچنان بد هست و اساسا قلمچی هیچ تغییر بزرگ و بنیادی توی هیچ کدوم از ارکانش نداده از ۲۰ سال پیش! از جمله منطق برنامه آزمون هاش یه جورایی دمده شده و خیلی عقب افتاده ست. درسته که شرکت تو قلمچی از خیلی جهات نسبت به بقیه آزمون ها بهتره ولی واقعا با رقابتی که الان وجود داره و اینقدر جلو زدن از بقیه تو کنکور سخت شده خیلی نمیتونید دلتون رو فقط به برنامه قلمچی خوش کنید بویژه بویژه اگه تا الان خیلی جدی درس نخوندین

----------


## SHINER

اپ

----------


## Fawzi

> با سلام دوستان توو این تاپیک رای بدید من یه جمع بندی کنم
> ب نظرتون کدوم گزینه ها برا برنامه ریریزی مناسبه :
> 
> گزینه 1: طبق برنامه ی قلم چی از حالا تا اخر تابستون دوم و سوم رو تموم کنم
> گزینه 2 : تا اخر تابستون کل زیست رو تموم کنم با ریاضی و فیزیک
> گزینه 3 : تا اخر تابستون روی زیست و شیمی زوم کنم و تمومش کنم 
> گزینه 4 : خودتون جز اینا هر پیشنهاد دیگ ای دارید بگید


بهترین برنامه برای تابستان : بودجه بندی گزینه ۲
از مهر به بعد هم قلمچی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## SHINER

با برنامهای ک  فازی گف میرم جلو :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Sokot1356

دوستم منابع کنکور 99  نظام قدیم میخواست از عزیزان  کسی داره عکس هاش بزاره  رشته  تجربی

----------


## NVIDIA

> با برنامهای ک  فازی گف میرم جلو


برنامه تابستون گزینه 2 رو دارین شما ؟ واسه نظام قدیم البته
اگر دارین به منم بدین مرسی

----------


## SHINER

> برنامه تابستون گزینه 2 رو دارین شما ؟ واسه نظام قدیم البته
> اگر دارین به منم بدین مرسی


https://article.gozine2.ir/view/6660...8C%D9%88%D8%B1

----------


## NVIDIA

> https://article.gozine2.ir/view/6660...8C%D9%88%D8%B1


این برنامه طول سالشه
تابستون نیست

----------


## SHINER

> این برنامه طول سالشه
> تابستون نیست


والا من همین رو یافتم ا و همین بودجه بندی خودم زمان بندی میکنم 
پایه داره دیگ پایه هاش رو

----------


## farshid.y

> این برنامه طول سالشه
> تابستون نیست


گزینه 2 امسال برای نظام قدیم تابستون ازمون نداره و برنامه سال رو هم گفتن تو طول تابستون اعلام میکنن

----------


## MYDR

> برنامه ی قلمچی بد نشده، از اول همین بود و همچنان بد هست و اساسا قلمچی هیچ تغییر بزرگ و بنیادی توی هیچ کدوم از ارکانش نداده از ۲۰ سال پیش! از جمله منطق برنامه آزمون هاش یه جورایی دمده شده و خیلی عقب افتاده ست. درسته که شرکت تو قلمچی از خیلی جهات نسبت به بقیه آزمون ها بهتره ولی واقعا با رقابتی که الان وجود داره و اینقدر جلو زدن از بقیه تو کنکور سخت شده خیلی نمیتونید دلتون رو فقط به برنامه قلمچی خوش کنید بویژه بویژه اگه تا الان خیلی جدی درس نخوندین


* سلام
** آقای دکتر اسدی، ممنون می شم نظر خودتون رو در خصوص موضوع تاپیک هم اعلام کنید :
 برنامه ریزی تابستون رو چه طور مناسب می دونید ؟ قلم چی رو که می فرمایید خوب نیست !
 الان خیلی از دوستان مثل من به نتیجه نظر سنجی نگاه می کننند گزینه 1 بیشترین رای رو داره ! داخل رای های داده شده هم شما رای ندادید که منظورتون رو متوجه بشیم !
 دچار بلاتکلیفی و ابهامات شدم که راه و نظر درست چی می تونه باشه ؟
خود من تابستون می خواستم فقط اختصاصی های پایه رو ببندم ! ولی دوستان می گن اشتباه هست ! خواستم برم سراغ قلم چی که با نظر شما رد شد ! حالا چه کنم ؟
در خصوص برنامه ریزی واسه هر کسی هم گفته میشه باید با توجه به شرایط اون باشه : من 6 ماهه اول سال وقتم کلاً آزاد هست و بعد از مدت ها دوباره به تحصیل برگشتم ( یعنی هیچ چیزی از قبل یادم نیست از صفر دارم شروع میکنم ).

با تشکر*

----------


## reza333

> گزینه 2 امسال برای نظام قدیم تابستون ازمون نداره و برنامه سال رو هم گفتن تو طول تابستون اعلام میکنن


گزینه ۲ پارسالم  ازمون تابستان نظام قدیم نداشت.
از مهر به بعد ازمون داشت.

----------


## MYDR

> دوستم منابع کنکور 99  نظام قدیم میخواست از عزیزان  کسی داره عکس هاش بزاره  رشته  تجربی



یعنی  شما یه نگاهی به موضوع تاپیک نمیندازید و بعدش همین طوری پست میزنید ؟  اینجا جای چنین سوالیه آخه ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## salim7174

سلام کسی میدونه برای بار چهارم چجوری میشه کنکور داد سومین کنکور مرخصی گرفتیم.

----------


## salim7174

> سلام کسی میدونه برای بار چهارم چجوری میشه کنکور داد سومین کنکور مرخصی گرفتیم.


Up

----------


## pouyasadeghi

دانشگاه پیام نور ثبت نام کن پول شهریه یه ترم بده سرکلاس نمیخواد بری گلم بشین برای کنکور

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط salim7174


سلام کسی میدونه برای بار چهارم چجوری میشه کنکور داد سومین کنکور مرخصی گرفتیم.


برای چهار بار ديگه نميشه مرخصی گرفت مگر این که پارتی کلفت داشته باشی*

----------


## mobin.moh

طبق برنامه قلم چی بهتره

----------


## reza333

> سلام کسی میدونه برای بار چهارم چجوری میشه کنکور داد سومین کنکور مرخصی گرفتیم.


اگر قوانین تغییر نکرده باشه، اواخر شهریور برو انصراف بده ، یکسال وقت داری تا خودتو معرفی کنی برای سربازی.
تو این یکسال بشین بخون برای کنکور ۹۹ ، شهریور سال ۹۹ یا باید بری دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی ، یا باید بری سربازی.
البته اگر این راه و قبلا رفتی دیگه مجاز نیستی ، چون هر  کی مشمول سربازیه ، در طول تحصیلش فقط یک بار میتونه انصراف بده و دوباره بره دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه.
البته تحقیق کن ببین قانونش تغییر نکرده باشه ، از پلیس +۱۰ بپرس یا از خود سازمان نظام وظیفه.

----------


## salim7174

> اگر قوانین تغییر نکرده باشه، اواخر شهریور برو انصراف بده ، یکسال وقت داری تا خودتو معرفی کنی برای سربازی.
> تو این یکسال بشین بخون برای کنکور ۹۹ ، شهریور سال ۹۹ یا باید بری دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی ، یا باید بری سربازی.
> البته اگر این راه و قبلا رفتی دیگه مجاز نیستی ، چون هر  کی مشمول سربازیه ، در طول تحصیلش فقط یک بار میتونه انصراف بده و دوباره بره دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه.
> البته تحقیق کن ببین قانونش تغییر نکرده باشه ، از پلیس +۱۰ بپرس یا از خود سازمان نظام وظیفه.


متولد سال 77 نیمه دوم هستم کنکور 96 اولین کنکورم بود الآن سومین باره و امسال رو هم مرخصی پیام نور اونم دو ترم گرفتم  واقعا بعد کنکور 98 یک سال وقت برای سربازی دارم؟

----------


## salim7174

> اگر قوانین تغییر نکرده باشه، اواخر شهریور برو انصراف بده ، یکسال وقت داری تا خودتو معرفی کنی برای سربازی.
> تو این یکسال بشین بخون برای کنکور ۹۹ ، شهریور سال ۹۹ یا باید بری دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی ، یا باید بری سربازی.
> البته اگر این راه و قبلا رفتی دیگه مجاز نیستی ، چون هر  کی مشمول سربازیه ، در طول تحصیلش فقط یک بار میتونه انصراف بده و دوباره بره دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه.
> البته تحقیق کن ببین قانونش تغییر نکرده باشه ، از پلیس +۱۰ بپرس یا از خود سازمان نظام وظیفه.


متولد سال 77 نیمه دوم هستم کنکور 96 اولین کنکورم بود الآن سومین باره و امسال رو هم مرخصی پیام نور اونم دو ترم گرفتم  واقعا بعد کنکور 98 یک سال وقت برای سربازی دارم؟

----------


## salim7174

دوستام میگن که اگه این سال قبول نشدی اگه میتونی بازم برای بار چهارم کنکور بده. گفتن که اگه میتونی منم نمیدونم میتونم یا نمیتونم برای بار چهارم کنکور بدم یا نه

----------


## reza333

> متولد سال 77 نیمه دوم هستم کنکور 96 اولین کنکورم بود الآن سومین باره و امسال رو هم مرخصی پیام نور اونم دو ترم گرفتم  واقعا بعد کنکور 98 یک سال وقت برای سربازی دارم؟


قبلا قانونی و جود داشت که الان نمیدونم پا برجاست یا نه ، شما اگر برای اولین بار دانشجو شده باشی و در یک دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی ، اگر انصراف بدی  ، حداکثر تا یکسال بعد از تاریخ انصرافت ،  مهلت داری خودتو به نظام وظیفه معرفی کنی. خب تو این یکسال مهلت ، میشینی خونتون میخونی برای کنکور و کنکور میدی ،در هر صورت بعد از یکسال از تاریخ انصراف ، یا باید دوباره دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی و دانشجو بشی تا دوباره برات معافیت تحصیلی صادر کنن یا اگر دانشگاهی ثبت نام نکردی باید دیگه بری سربازی. به همین خاطر میگم  اطلاعات کسب کن اگر قانونش عوض نشده باشه ، اخرای شهریور امسال برو از دانشگاه انصراف بده و تا اواخر شهریور سال بعدی مهلت داری ، البته شما باید مثلا اوایل شهریور 99  ،  دفترچه اعزام به خدمتت رو هم پست کنی ((نه اینکه وایستی یکسال کامل بشه ، بعد بری دنبالش ، این کار و بکنی غیبت سربازی میخوری)) ، حالا نیمه های شهریور که جواب انتخاب رشتت  اومد ، اگر رشته ای دانشگاهی قبول شده بودی((دیگه قبول شدن که کاری نداره ، الان غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور بدون کنکور دانشجو ثبت نام میکنن)) ، که میری ثبت نام میکنی و دوباره معافیت تحصیلی برات صادر میشه اگر هم نه میری سربازی. ضمنا از این حق انصراف و کنکور دوباره در تمام دوران تحصیل ، یک بار میتونی استفاده کنی.

خب خوشبختانه به نظر قانونش تغییری نکرده . *سوال شماره 8 لینک زیر و بخون.*

http://vazifeh.police.ir/index.jsp?pageid=5186

----------

